# Prayers for a friend please.



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

A really good friend of mine got in a motorcycle wreck Sunday night, he is stable but in a lot of pain right now, he broke alot of bones and has to have facial reconstruction surgery, he wasn't wearing a helmet and was very lucky. So prayers for he and his family please, they really could use them.

And this is minor compared to what I just posted, but please pray that I find my miniature husky female, Laci. She got off her chain last night and I haven't seen her since, she's my baby and I'm gonna be heartbroken if she doesn't come back. The 3 pups I had left of hers went with her and I found one dead, so I'm pretty scared.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers sent that way... for your dear friend to get better soon and that you find your husky..... :hug: ray:


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Prayers are on the way :hug:


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I hope your friend heals completely, and that your dog comes home or gets found safely, sooner rather than later, and the rest of her pups too.

Jan


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

ray:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry  Many thoughts and prayers going out to your friend, I hope he makes a full recovery very soon. 

And I also hope and pray your girl comes home with her other 2 pups! I would be torn up as well, so I can imagine your heartbreak.


----------



## coltrule (Mar 24, 2011)

i'm very sorry. I'll pray everything goes okay and your husky comes back. My gret grandma is in the hospital for over 2 weeks now :/


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Prayers are sent your way that everything gets better for your friend and you.


----------



## Denova (Jun 1, 2011)

I hope everything is going to be ok... Prayers are on the way. :hug:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Luckily my friend made complete recovery and is now back in California. And my husky and only one pup returned and I sadly had to put her down shortly after and had already rehomed her puppy, so been feeling pretty broken up about it. Trying to find my dream dog now but with us being so hard on money the chances of us finding a blue Merle male Aussie pup that we can afford is not very likely.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Glad to hear that your friend fully recovered! 
Sorry about your dogie. Someday it will happen.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I too.. am so happy your friend is OK... :hi5: :hug: 

And I am sorry about the dog...  :hug:


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

Glad to hear your friend is doing better
So sorry about your loss I love huskys :hug:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you all. And I have some good news about puppies that I will be posting in "Other Pets". =)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:hug: Glad your friend is doing better and congrats on the puppies! :stars:


----------

